

Nginx talking to Ruby via Luajit & ZeroMQ - igrigorik
https://github.com/igrigorik/zeroconf-router/tree/master/nginx

======
Udo
I'm curious about the overhead of the entire thing. How does this compare to
the FastCGI interface?

